# All That Twist > Image Corner >  The Mughal Era

## imported_admin



----------


## nip37

good pics Admin  :Smile:

----------


## Payal

mind blowing work!!!!!

----------


## Saba

"WOW"

----------


## snaz

Don't you think architects in those days were more creative than today?

And greedy.... how much would they charge today for this?

And with so many machines today.... they will never get that finish

----------


## Saba

at that time people worked for the creation not for money and today they work for money ...

----------


## zebijns

aww.......Zabardast :up; keeeeeeeeeeeeeep it up Admin  :Smile:

----------


## Safian

goood THOUGHT SABA

and Great Work of Art...

----------


## Ash

very nice...

----------


## Zaheer

gur8 :bigthumb;

----------


## xeon

maire abao ajdad nai banwaee hain :up;

----------


## Ash

haan meray bhi :up;

----------


## Yumna

Marvellous :up;

----------


## bacteria

its time u all shud raise funds for my ticket.. so i can visit all these places  :Frown:

----------


## Payal

bacteria :rolling;

----------


## hmdtel66

*BEUTIFULL. Superb masterpieces of Mughal Era*. 

thank you so much for showing us the pics of that superb era when Mughals govern over the whole sub-continent. I've read a lot about that era a long time ago but still its like i was in that scenario fighting against the odds.

no sentiments.......


super pics... keep it up please. 

hmdtel[/b]

----------


## RAHEN

marvellous Architecture
Thanks 4 sharing

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

wonderful !!

----------


## ViSIoN

thanks you...4 shearing...

----------

